# My ip address not changed after connecting to VPN



## SIFE (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello,
I am trying to connect to this free VPN service , using mpd5 as client, along with configuration:

```
default:
    #load vpn
    load vpn2

vpn2:
         create bundle static B1
         #set iface route default
         set ipcp ranges 0.0.0.0/0 0.0.0.0/0

         set bundle enable compression
         set ccp yes mppc
         set mppc yes e40
         set mppc yes e128
         set bundle enable crypt-reqd
         set mppc yes stateless

         create link static L1 pptp
         set link action bundle B1
         set auth authname free
         set auth password 1154
         set link max-redial 0
         set link mtu 1460
         set link keep-alive 20 75
         set pptp peer freecanadavpn.com
         set pptp disable windowing
         open
```

Output:

```
# mpd5
Multi-link PPP daemon for FreeBSD
 
process 8844 started, version 5.6 (root@XXXX.XXXX.XXXX 17:31 21-Jan-2013)
CONSOLE: listening on 127.0.0.1 5005
web: listening on 0.0.0.0 5006
[B1] Bundle: Interface ng0 created
[L1] [L1] Link: OPEN event
[L1] LCP: Open event
[L1] LCP: state change Initial --> Starting
[L1] LCP: LayerStart
[L1] PPTP call successful
[L1] Link: UP event
[L1] LCP: Up event
[L1] LCP: state change Starting --> Req-Sent
[L1] LCP: SendConfigReq #1
[L1]   ACFCOMP
[L1]   PROTOCOMP
[L1]   ACCMAP 0x000a0000
[L1]   MRU 1500
[L1]   MAGICNUM cbfda572
[L1] LCP: rec'd Configure Request #1 (Req-Sent)
[L1]   ACCMAP 0x00000000
[L1]   AUTHPROTO CHAP MSOFTv2
[L1]   MAGICNUM 250f5792
[L1]   PROTOCOMP
[L1]   ACFCOMP
[L1] LCP: SendConfigAck #1
[L1]   ACCMAP 0x00000000
[L1]   AUTHPROTO CHAP MSOFTv2
[L1]   MAGICNUM 250f5792
[L1]   PROTOCOMP
[L1]   ACFCOMP
[L1] LCP: state change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
[L1] LCP: rec'd Configure Ack #1 (Ack-Sent)
[L1]   ACFCOMP
[L1]   PROTOCOMP
[L1]   ACCMAP 0x000a0000
[L1]   MRU 1500
[L1]   MAGICNUM cbfda572
[L1] LCP: state change Ack-Sent --> Opened
[L1] LCP: auth: peer wants CHAP, I want nothing
[L1] LCP: LayerUp
[L1] CHAP: rec'd CHALLENGE #47 len: 30
[L1]   Name: "pptpccccd"
[L1] CHAP: Using authname "free"
[L1] CHAP: sending RESPONSE #47 len: 58
[L1] rec'd proto CCP during authenticate phase
[L1] CHAP: sending RESPONSE #47 len: 58
[L1] CHAP: rec'd SUCCESS #47 len: 46
[L1]   MESG: S=1065DAE55561041AA830D66CBA32B22BEA434E31
[L1] LCP: authorization successful
[L1] Link: Matched action 'bundle "B1" ""'
[L1] Link: Join bundle "B1"
[B1] Bundle: Status update: up 1 link, total bandwidth 64000 bps
[B1] IPCP: Open event
[B1] IPCP: state change Initial --> Starting
[B1] IPCP: LayerStart
[B1] CCP: Open event
[B1] CCP: state change Initial --> Starting
[B1] CCP: LayerStart
[B1] IPCP: Up event
[B1] IPCP: state change Starting --> Req-Sent
[B1] IPCP: SendConfigReq #1
[B1]   IPADDR 0.0.0.0
[B1]   COMPPROTO VJCOMP, 16 comp. channels, no comp-cid
[B1] CCP: Up event
[B1] CCP: state change Starting --> Req-Sent
[B1] CCP: SendConfigReq #1
[B1]   MPPC
[B1]     0x01000060:MPPE(40, 128 bits), stateless
[B1] IPCP: rec'd Terminate Ack #1 (Req-Sent)
[B1] CCP: rec'd Configure Nak #1 (Req-Sent)
[B1]   MPPC
[B1]     0x01000040:MPPE(128 bits), stateless
[B1] CCP: SendConfigReq #2
[B1]   MPPC
[B1]     0x01000040:MPPE(128 bits), stateless
[B1] CCP: rec'd Configure Ack #2 (Req-Sent)
[B1]   MPPC
[B1]     0x01000040:MPPE(128 bits), stateless
[B1] CCP: state change Req-Sent --> Ack-Rcvd
[B1] CCP: rec'd Configure Request #1 (Ack-Rcvd)
[B1]   MPPC
[B1]     0x01000040:MPPE(128 bits), stateless
[B1] CCP: SendConfigAck #1
[B1]   MPPC
[B1]     0x01000040:MPPE(128 bits), stateless
[B1] CCP: state change Ack-Rcvd --> Opened
[B1] CCP: LayerUp
[B1] CCP: Compress using: mppc (MPPE(128 bits), stateless)
[B1] CCP: Decompress using: mppc (MPPE(128 bits), stateless)
[B1] IPCP: rec'd Configure Request #1 (Req-Sent)
[B1]   IPADDR 10.38.0.1
[B1]     10.38.0.1 is OK
[B1] IPCP: SendConfigAck #1
[B1]   IPADDR 10.38.0.1
[B1] IPCP: state change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
[B1] IPCP: SendConfigReq #2
[B1]   IPADDR 0.0.0.0
[B1]   COMPPROTO VJCOMP, 16 comp. channels, no comp-cid
[B1] IPCP: rec'd Configure Reject #2 (Ack-Sent)
[B1]   COMPPROTO VJCOMP, 16 comp. channels, no comp-cid
[B1] IPCP: SendConfigReq #3
[B1]   IPADDR 0.0.0.0
[B1] IPCP: rec'd Configure Nak #3 (Ack-Sent)
[B1]   IPADDR 10.38.0.52
[B1]     10.38.0.52 is OK
[B1] IPCP: SendConfigReq #4
[B1]   IPADDR 10.38.0.52
[B1] IPCP: rec'd Configure Ack #4 (Ack-Sent)
[B1]   IPADDR 10.38.0.52
[B1] IPCP: state change Ack-Sent --> Opened
[B1] IPCP: LayerUp
[B1]   10.38.0.52 -> 10.38.0.1
[B1] IFACE: Up event
```
Routing table:

```
# netstat -nr
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.1.1        UGS       243   435925    de0
10.38.0.1          link#12            UH          0        0    ng0
10.38.0.52         link#12            UHS         0        0    lo0
127.0.0.1          link#9             UH          0    24110    lo0
192.168.0.0/24     link#1             U           0        0    de0
192.168.0.1        link#1             UHS         0       54    lo0
192.168.1.0/24     link#1             U           4     8207    de0
192.168.1.2        link#1             UHS         0       21    lo0
```

Checking my address if changed with http://www.canyouseeme.org/, I can see it is the same?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2013)

Your default route is still pointing to 192.168.1.1 which I assume is your internet router.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 21, 2013)

But how ti fix it, I tried to delete the 192.168.1.1 but end with no internet.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2013)

```
#set iface route default
```
Enable it so it can set the correct default gateway.


----------



## SIFE (Jan 22, 2013)

If I enable it, I end with error:

```
CONSOLE: listening on 127.0.0.1 5005
web: listening on 0.0.0.0 5006
[B1] Bundle: Interface ng1 created
[L1] [L1] Link: OPEN event
[L1] LCP: Open event
[L1] LCP: state change Initial --> Starting
[L1] LCP: LayerStart
[L1] PPTP call successful
[L1] Link: UP event
[L1] LCP: Up event
[L1] LCP: state change Starting --> Req-Sent
[L1] LCP: SendConfigReq #1
[L1]   ACFCOMP
[L1]   PROTOCOMP
[L1]   ACCMAP 0x000a0000
[L1]   MRU 1500
[L1]   MAGICNUM e2b7d228
[L1] LCP: rec'd Configure Request #1 (Req-Sent)
[L1]   ACCMAP 0x00000000
[L1]   AUTHPROTO CHAP MSOFTv2
[L1]   MAGICNUM a4a8eb69
[L1]   PROTOCOMP
[L1]   ACFCOMP
[L1] LCP: SendConfigAck #1
[L1]   ACCMAP 0x00000000
[L1]   AUTHPROTO CHAP MSOFTv2
[L1]   MAGICNUM a4a8eb69
[L1]   PROTOCOMP
[L1]   ACFCOMP
[L1] LCP: state change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
[L1] LCP: rec'd Configure Ack #1 (Ack-Sent)
[L1]   ACFCOMP
[L1]   PROTOCOMP
[L1]   ACCMAP 0x000a0000
[L1]   MRU 1500
[L1]   MAGICNUM e2b7d228
[L1] LCP: state change Ack-Sent --> Opened
[L1] LCP: auth: peer wants CHAP, I want nothing
[L1] LCP: LayerUp
[L1] CHAP: rec'd CHALLENGE #59 len: 30
[L1]   Name: "pptpccccd"
[L1] CHAP: Using authname "free"
[L1] CHAP: sending RESPONSE #59 len: 58
[L1] rec'd proto CCP during authenticate phase
[L1] CHAP: sending RESPONSE #59 len: 58
[L1] CHAP: rec'd SUCCESS #59 len: 46
[L1]   MESG: S=52D161FF6B48AF1261B0BAD98290A4A62C0D8429
[L1] LCP: authorization successful
[L1] Link: Matched action 'bundle "B1" ""'
[L1] Link: Join bundle "B1"
[B1] Bundle: Status update: up 1 link, total bandwidth 64000 bps
[B1] IPCP: Open event
[B1] IPCP: state change Initial --> Starting
[B1] IPCP: LayerStart
[B1] CCP: Open event
[B1] CCP: state change Initial --> Starting
[B1] CCP: LayerStart
[B1] IPCP: Up event
[B1] IPCP: state change Starting --> Req-Sent
[B1] IPCP: SendConfigReq #1
[B1]   IPADDR 0.0.0.0
[B1]   COMPPROTO VJCOMP, 16 comp. channels, no comp-cid
[B1] CCP: Up event
[B1] CCP: state change Starting --> Req-Sent
[B1] CCP: SendConfigReq #1
[B1]   MPPC
[B1]     0x01000060:MPPE(40, 128 bits), stateless
[B1] IPCP: rec'd Terminate Ack #1 (Req-Sent)
[B1] CCP: rec'd Configure Nak #1 (Req-Sent)
[B1]   MPPC
[B1]     0x01000040:MPPE(128 bits), stateless
[B1] CCP: SendConfigReq #2
[B1]   MPPC
[B1]     0x01000040:MPPE(128 bits), stateless
[B1] CCP: rec'd Configure Ack #2 (Req-Sent)
[B1]   MPPC
[B1]     0x01000040:MPPE(128 bits), stateless
[B1] CCP: state change Req-Sent --> Ack-Rcvd
[B1] CCP: rec'd Configure Request #1 (Ack-Rcvd)
[B1]   MPPC
[B1]     0x01000040:MPPE(128 bits), stateless
[B1] CCP: SendConfigAck #1
[B1]   MPPC
[B1]     0x01000040:MPPE(128 bits), stateless
[B1] CCP: state change Ack-Rcvd --> Opened
[B1] CCP: LayerUp
[B1] CCP: Compress using: mppc (MPPE(128 bits), stateless)
[B1] CCP: Decompress using: mppc (MPPE(128 bits), stateless)
[B1] IPCP: rec'd Configure Request #1 (Req-Sent)
[B1]   IPADDR 10.38.0.1
[B1]     10.38.0.1 is OK
[B1] IPCP: SendConfigAck #1
[B1]   IPADDR 10.38.0.1
[B1] IPCP: state change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
[B1] IPCP: SendConfigReq #2
[B1]   IPADDR 0.0.0.0
[B1]   COMPPROTO VJCOMP, 16 comp. channels, no comp-cid
[B1] IPCP: rec'd Configure Reject #2 (Ack-Sent)
[B1]   COMPPROTO VJCOMP, 16 comp. channels, no comp-cid
[B1] IPCP: SendConfigReq #3
[B1]   IPADDR 0.0.0.0
[B1] IPCP: rec'd Configure Nak #3 (Ack-Sent)
[B1]   IPADDR 10.38.0.102
[B1]     10.38.0.102 is OK
[B1] IPCP: SendConfigReq #4
[B1]   IPADDR 10.38.0.102
[B1] IPCP: rec'd Configure Ack #4 (Ack-Sent)
[B1]   IPADDR 10.38.0.102
[B1] IPCP: state change Ack-Sent --> Opened
[B1] IPCP: LayerUp
[B1]   10.38.0.102 -> 10.38.0.1
[B1] IFACE: Add route 0.0.0.0/0 10.38.0.1 failed: File exists
[B1] IFACE: Up event
```

Could some share his configuration for mpd5?


----------

